# ***OFFICIAL*** Ben Henderson vs. Nate Diaz Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Championship*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nate via choke after blasting him with shots for three rounds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bendo cannot be choked in zuffa. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not too concerned with who wins. I am just really excited for it to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish Nate finishes this Lay and Pray punk


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nate via being a badass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the Diaz brothers, especially Nate. I've voted for him. And I'll be rooting for him. But I'd not at all be surprised if Henderson pulled out a decision victory using his wrestling. Too many people sleeping on Ben Henderson. Like I said, I'm banking on Nate Diaz, but I respect what Ben brings to the table.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Diaz my whatever he feels like on the night.

The only way Henderson wins this is by 'game planning' his way to a decision.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rul3z said:


> I wish Nate finishes this Lay and Pray punk


You don't actually watch these fights do you?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Bendo cannot be choked in zuffa.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


If he keeps believing that he will.

He has never been in deep vs. a guy like Nate. 

Bendo puts himself into too many bad spots, Nate is a finisher unlike Guida and whoever else this amazing sub D went against in the past.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Agreed. If Nate locks something in that's it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Nate will take this impressively. Could be a real war, Bendo is powerful and can fight all night... I just think that Diaz will hurt him on the feet and outclass him on the ground, creating an opportunity to finish before the Championship rounds.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

i actually like nate, he appears to be less of a douche than his brother.

saying that bendo is a beast, i cant see bendo finishing nate but i can see nate finishing bendo given the opportunity. i give it slightly in favour of nate but never ruling out the beast


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Bendo's wrestling is overrated imo. He get's into a lot of scrambles and I think that's a no no against Nate. My prediction is that Bendo will try to use his wrestling, get in a scramble and fall right into a guillotine then put to sleep.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Very tough fight to call, I'm split 50/50 on this one. Hard to picture how these two will match up. I'm picking Nate because I want him to win and I would love to see a Diaz brother with a title belt. I'm expecting Nate's all around game and cardio to be the difference, I think hes got the edge in the stand up and on the ground, Hendersons got the strength and more diversity to his game but I think it'll be Nate's night.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't ******* wait for this one. I'd put my money on Nate. I hope Bendo gets choked out


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really really really hope Diaz beats the living shit out of Henderson but I predict a war with Henderson winning a close decision.

I think Nate is more technical but Bendo is way to strong for a skinny guy like Diaz just like Rory was.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Ben's top game vs Nate's guard will decide this fight IMO. I don't think Ben's going to get Nate to back up or keep him on the black line. Every time Nate comes forward and has Ben backing up I feel Ben will take him down with relative ease.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> Ben's top game vs Nate's guard will decide this fight IMO. I don't think Ben's going to get Nate to back up or keep him on the black line. Every time Nate comes forward and has Ben backing up I feel Ben will take him down with relative ease.


If we get some good judging it may go in the way of Bendo getting lit up on the feet and having to get a TD. But doing nothing too much with it while Nate s attempting subs. And Nate winning. 

But they will still score that type of fight for Bendo. Because he is on top. Nate's striking seminar Bendo attends won't mean more than Bendo on top for a couple minutes, in the judges eyes anyway


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If we get some good judging it may go in the way of Bendo getting lit up on the feet and having to get a TD. But doing nothing too much with it while Nate s attempting subs. And Nate winning.
> 
> But they will still score that type of fight for Bendo. Because he is on top. Nate's striking seminar Bendo attends won't mean more than Bendo on top for a couple minutes, in the judges eyes anyway


Pettis-Guida is the perfect example of it. Guida decided where the fight was taking place, Pettis decided what was going on during the fight. Guida via UD.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rauno is right. And imo the judging situation is starting to really hurt the sport both from a credibility stand point and a marketing stand point. Once fighters can't just lie on top of guys the sport will naturally evolve to become much more exciting.

The people who would be interested in MMA in it's current form already are. They need to find a way to bring in the guys who currently think it's boring and that they don't want to pay to watch a guy lie on top of another guy for 15 minutes. 

Knees to the head on the ground would help a lot too both by giving wrestlers another strong weapon when able to get to a dominant position, but also by making shooting in a desperation take down a less viable strategy especially if you get stuffed.

The people who would cry about knees on the ground being too barbaric already call MMA too barbaric and dismiss it, so why are we pandering to them?

Jon Fitch + knees to the head on the ground? Yes please.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If we get some good judging it may go in the way of Bendo getting lit up on the feet and having to get a TD. But doing nothing too much with it while Nate s attempting subs. And Nate winning.
> 
> But they will still score that type of fight for Bendo. Because he is on top. Nate's striking seminar Bendo attends won't mean more than Bendo on top for a couple minutes, in the judges eyes anyway


Actually no.

All he has to do is just show up and he'll get a win apparently, I mean I can understand how the judges gave it to him the first time considering the one shining moment he had busted up Edgar's face which cuts easily to begin with so people thought he did a lot of damage but he did nothing for four rounds in the rematch and he somehow still was granted the decision.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

WTF, 10-2 in the votes.

I'm shocked at the amount of people actually really rooting for Diaz to win here. Maybe Kreed was right after all, and MMA fans are all a bunch of racists :confused05:

I kid, I kid, but I,am very surprised to see so many people easily picking Nate to win. I expect this to be a back and forth war with Nate eventually sinking in a sub in the championship rounds.

Could really go either way though.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

^Pretty sure any of those people would admit its close to 50-50. Just a lot of Diaz Bro fans out there and Bendo-attitude-haters.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Why would racists be supporting a Hispanic fighter?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Why would racists be supporting a Hispanic fighter?


Well you know you can be racist against one race and not another, so hating a black/korean and still liking hispanics would be very possible. 

Not that I think race has anything to to with it, and I think grapple was kidding too but I'm just pointing it out.

I voted Bendo because I think he's going to win, but I'm totally rooting for Nate, seems many others gave Nate the vote for the same reason, because I doubt they all think he will win.

Bendo just happens to be the UFC-fighter with the least amount of fans ever, understandably.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well you know you can be racist against one race and not another, so hating a black/korean and still liking hispanics would be very possible.


Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Why would racists be supporting a Hispanic fighter?


Not familiar with Kreed? He thinks that everyone on this forum is racist against black people.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Not familiar with Kreed? He thinks that everyone on this forum is racist against black people.


Pretty much this, I'm sure if he saw this thread he'd have a stroke and claim the only reason we hate Bendo is because he's black, even though I'm sure the majority of us root for atleast one black fighter.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i actually do think diaz will win, also bendo doesn't deserve to be the champ right now frankie whooped him in their rematch..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more I take Diaz. I just think he is the better fighter outside of Bendo's kicks.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The more I think about it, the more I take Diaz. I just think he is the better fighter outside of Bendo's kicks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


But some times being the better fighter doesn't get you the win in this sport.

That said, Bendo definitely isn't the lay and pray type, he's always involved in crazy scrambles and working hard on the ground with GNP, so I doubt he'll look to pull a Stun Gun on Diaz, but then again, there was Condit vs Diaz, so any thing is possible.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Condit and Diaz were pretty evenly matched - if you want the poster boy for anything can happen go for Matt Sera.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Condit and Diaz were pretty evenly matched - if you want the poster boy for anything can happen go for Matt Sera.


I didn't mean any thing can happen in a shock upset sense. I mean it in the sense that a killer like Carlos Condit would completely abandon the natural fighting instincts he has used for so many years in favour of a cheap way to out point his opponent.

Even a slugger like Condit abandoned the stuff which made him the great fighter he is in the first place to win as safely as possible.

So what I mean is, I'm expecting Bendo to be active with ground and pound, guard passes etc on the ground and to really go out there and fight, but I wouldn't be shocked if he played the points game and looked to hold Diaz down in guard as best as he could.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I will pick Bendo via leg kicks from distance, movement, and TD's. 

He will be huge compared to Diaz, and I suspect will be able to combine a little technique and a lot of muscle to get himself out of sub trouble.

I also predict a lot of people will bitch about how boring the fight was.

.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is definitely FOTN material. I think Diaz takes this and I'm rooting big time for him as well.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I honestly don't know. 

The only way I see Henderson winning is by decision.
The only way I see Diaz winning is by a finish.

I can't see Diaz finishing Henderson, but I can't see Henderson grinding down Diaz for 25 minutes either.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> The only way I see Henderson winning is by decision.
> The only way I see Diaz winning is by a finish.
> ...


He'll try the Condit gameplan, try and keep it in the center of the cage he's a big guy for Lightweight and has good kicks and cardio so he can keep resetting for five rounds.

I don't think he's mentally strong enough to stick to it though, the Edgar rematch showed that he can get too emotionally involved. I believe when Nate goes to telling him he's a bitch and he ain't shit that's when he'll fly off the handle and begin to get boxed up and/or choked out.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't watch a lot of the WEC, regrettably, so my intruction to that group of fighters has come mostly through their fights in the UFC since they merged, minus some highlights of course. I actually really wanted to be a fan of Benson's, but the guy just comes across as so smug to me in all of his interviews. I'm also a big Frankie fan and I don't think he won the second fight. I actually don't have a problem with the way the Diaz brothers handle themselves, and they are gritty tough fighters... my fanfare and my prediction here are with Nate... I think he'll be the first to sub Henderson, and it will happen in 4 or 5.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a big Diaz fan but I really hope he wins this.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Really surprised so many people are thinking Nate is not only gonna take it but gonna take it however he wants. Did no one watch Bendo vs Edgar fights? Bendo beat him twice (not that I agree in the decisions). Let me repeat that, he beat the BEST LW in the world twice! Do you guys think Nate is anywhere near the skill level that Edgar is? 

I have Edgar beating everyone in the LW category except maybe Bendo.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Having said all that I do hope that Nate wins this.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ari said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> The only way I see Henderson winning is by decision.
> The only way I see Diaz winning is by a finish.
> ...


What a mindf*ck that must be.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> What a mindf*ck that must be.


Haha classic. That post is like schizophrenia summarized.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Bendo has to use his wrestling and leg kicks, I can see Nate opening him up for a submission with his boxing late on though. I was so impressed by Diaz's win over Miller, I thought Jim was impossible to finish. Apparently not.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> Bendo has to use his wrestling and leg kicks, I can see Nate opening him up for a submission with his boxing late on though. I was so impressed by Diaz's win over Miller, I thought Jim was impossible to finish. Apparently not.


Bendo was meant to kick a lot in his last fight, he did it quite well for the first round then abandoned it without much pressure from Frankie... and Nate's stand up is more imposing than Frankie's.

I can see him starting with a similar plan, but can't see him sticking to it.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Bendo was meant to kick a lot in his last fight, he did it quite well for the first round then abandoned it without much pressure from Frankie... *and Nate's stand up is more imposing than Frankie's*.
> 
> I can see him starting with a similar plan, but can't see him sticking to it.


Nate has better boxing than frankie, sure. But his mma stand up is not a frankies level. I absolutely HATE the way frankie fights, but his stand up is very good. The way he moves in and out and mixes in his wrestling is the best at LW for sure. He IS acceptable to a big punch. 

That's where I see bendo taking this. I think bendo is going to surprise everyone by standing with nate but mixing in his wrestling. Nate will have success standing but if you don't think bendo can do to nate what rory did, you are kidding yourself. Who has the better grappling between rory and bendo, i know not. What I know is bendo's grappling is elite and the size difference between him and rory isnt at all what you would think. Bendo is a hugeeeeeeeeee LW. HUGE!!! Nates best chance is submitting bendo.. and yeah, thats going to be a hard task.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Edge usually goes to the better wrestler, even more so that Nate doesn't really have knockout power.

He needs a sub to win. Bendo just needs to keep being gumby.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I really think Nate will get this via some sort of front choke in the 3rd round.

I am so excited for this fight, Nate with the belt will be my new avatar, ClydeBankBlitz can have the Nunchuk Nick gif


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Nate has better boxing than frankie, sure. But his mma stand up is not a frankies level. I absolutely HATE the way frankie fights, but his stand up is very good. The way he moves in and out and mixes in his wrestling is the best at LW for sure. He IS acceptable to a big punch.
> 
> That's where I see bendo taking this. I think bendo is going to surprise everyone by standing with nate but mixing in his wrestling. Nate will have success standing but if you don't think bendo can do to nate what rory did, you are kidding yourself. Who has the better grappling between rory and bendo, i know not. What I know is bendo's grappling is elite and the size difference between him and rory isnt at all what you would think. Bendo is a hugeeeeeeeeee LW. HUGE!!! Nates best chance is submitting bendo.. and yeah, thats going to be a hard task.


Rory has around 30 pounds on Henderson don't kid your self. Rory walks around at close to 200 pounds.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, Rory is a BIG WW.

I see this being an awesome fight and whilst Im not a big Diaz fan, I cant stand Ben Henderson. So, for that reason I'll be rooting for Nate.

Nate by UD or late sub.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

what people forget about nates finish over miller was the fact he was biting his own tongue off while being choked. nate defo dropped him good but i believe his finish was partly linked to bad luck on millers part and his mouth piece/tongue.

i think people underestimate bendo a lot, guy is huge, strong and very well rounded with excellent sub defence.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OrionTC said:


> what people forget about nates finish over miller was the fact he was biting his own tongue off while being choked. nate defo dropped him good but i believe his finish was partly linked to bad luck on millers part and his mouth piece/tongue.
> 
> i think people underestimate bendo a lot, guy is huge, strong and very well rounded with excellent sub defence.


I dont think people underestimate Bendo, I just think a lot of people dislike him and are hoping he loses.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> I dont think people underestimate Bendo, I just think a lot of people dislike him and are hoping he loses.


Love the new sig! Shame there was nobody very likeable on the Aussie side, haha.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Love the new sig! Shame there was nobody very likeable on the Aussie side, haha.


That guy who got to the finale in the WW division... man I hate that guy.


The small guy who is fighting Freakshow in the semis seems alright.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> That guy who got to the finale in the WW division... man I hate that guy.
> 
> 
> The small guy who is fighting Freakshow in the semis seems alright.


Yeah that's true, Richie is good. Not sig worthy though  If you are interested, Richie is in a gang of surfers called the Bra Boys, there's a documentary narrated by Russell Crowe about them. It's pretty interesting TBH, i'll shoot you a link if you like.

And Rob Whitaker, or whatever his name is, damn that dude is smug.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah that's true, Richie is good. Not sig worthy though  If you are interested, Richie is in a gang of surfers called the Bra Boys, there's a documentary narrated by Russell Crowe about them. It's pretty interesting TBH, i'll shoot you a link if you like.
> 
> And Rob Whitaker, or whatever his name is, damn that dude is smug.


for sho!

chuck a link my way.


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> i actually do think diaz will win, also bendo doesn't deserve to be the champ right now frankie whooped him in their rematch..


I don't even consider Benson a champ. To become a champ you need to actually beat the champ. The two fights were close but going to a decision twice does not mean you beat the champ. The first fight he did more damage to Edgar but point wise it looked like he was losing to me for both the fights.

I'm rooting for Nate to win this one. Can't wait to see this fight and the rest of the card.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> Rory has around 30 pounds on Henderson don't kid your self. Rory walks around at close to 200 pounds.


I believe Ben walks around at between 180-90. No that big of a difference


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> Rory has around 30 pounds on Henderson don't kid your self. Rory walks around at close to 200 pounds.


Ben is right up there with Maynard as biggest LW behind Tibau who walks around at 190. It's no secret he's a big dude and making 155 isn't exactly paradise for him.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This fight is going to be crazy. I'm hoping Diaz worked on his TDD. Bendo has freakish sub defense, power, great kicks and wrestling.

Diaz has slick boxing, BJJ and cardio for days. Such a hard pick, but I'm thinking Diaz might have this fight!

He better take his own advice though; "Benson might be a better point fighter to win rounds, but I'm the better fighter"

If Diaz keeps this standing and doesn't let Henderson steal rounds with late take downs, he'll be the new Champ.


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

*Bendo will beat Nate*

Ben Henderson will kick Diaz silly and take him off his game.
Bendo will overpower Nate outwrestle him and most likely pound him out later in the fight!!!!!!!!

Bendo wins still champ and fights winner of Pettis vs Cerrone!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea who wins this fight at all neither guy really plays to the other weakness. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I have no idea who wins this fight at all neither guy really plays to the other weakness.


Yeah, this is my big problem with this fight as well. Nate looks unstoppable as of late, but with Bendo using leg kicks to stay on the outside he is going to have a problem beating him on the feet. On the ground while Bendo is legit, Nate has proven over and over again that he will submit you.

I just don't want this to be boring.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Umm everyone talking about leg kicks...did no one see Donald Cerrone fight Diaz? It didn't stop nate then.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Umm everyone talking about leg kicks...did no one see Donald Cerrone fight Diaz? It didn't stop nate then.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Cerrone didn't follow Nate into his guard and mostly used them for trips, Ben might since he's never been subbed in the UFC or WEC.

I do think Cerrone could beat Nate in a rematch though.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Ddog0587 said:


> I believe Ben walks around at between 180-90. No that big of a difference


Think you will find its 175, Henderson was asked on twitter.

Also his coach said this a while back.



> John Crouch: You know, the truth is that Ben's size is exaggerated. He's not by any stretch a huge lightweight. Does he have huge legs? Yeah, he's got huge legs, but he walks around at 175. I have two lightweights in my gym that are heavier than Ben. I have '45-ers that walk around the same size as Ben does. God bless Joe Rogan, I love him, but Ben is not huge. It's not really ever too hard of a weight cut. That being said, he adjusts his diet and he makes sure he takes care of his nutrition. He did a great job with this camp. I wouldn't say this weight cut was any easier or harder than any other one.
> 
> He's missed weight on his initial tries because he's a half pound over but that's just because he doesn't like to be under. He was actually when he got off the scale, he looked at me and told me how mad he was that he was under by .6 pounds because "that's a half bottle of water I could have had right there." He'd like to tough that 155 mark the second he steps off the scale and the second he steps off, he wants to be at 160, you know what I mean? It was a pretty easy weight cut, but they're all like that with Ben. he's pretty disciplined and it was pretty much the same.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

175 isn't big for a LW? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> 175 isn't big for a LW? Jesus Christ.


I guess when guys cut from 215 to 170 it isn't.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't think this one has a chance of being boring and a pretty decent card all around!!!!!!!


----------



## cagetiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Cerrone looked a bit off in that fight maybe too many fights in 2012 but definately he will have that belt soon!!!!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cerrone didn't follow Nate into his guard and mostly used them for trips, Ben might since he's never been subbed in the UFC or WEC.
> 
> I do think Cerrone could beat Nate in a rematch though.


LOL of course you do. Nate kicked his ass when people gave him little chance. Dominated completely.

Ben's sub D is overrated. Cerrone is probably the best sub finisher he has faced...yet you see how scared Cerrone was to go to the ground with Nate? 

If Ben plays around and gets himself in bad positions like he always does...he won't get out vs. Nate. Nate is way better at locking in subs than anyone Ben has fought. The best guy Ben fought on the ground was terrified to go there with Nate. Another guy he fought with good BJJ is Jim Miller and Nate sub'd him effortlessly. 

Ben Henderson has no way of finishing this fight. He has to hold on for 5 rounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> LOL of course you do. Nate kicked his ass when people gave him little chance. Dominated completely.
> 
> Ben's sub D is overrated. Cerrone is probably the best sub finisher he has faced...yet you see how scared Cerrone was to go to the ground with Nate?
> 
> ...


If Cerrone fought like Condit did against Nick then yeah, he could beat Nate, he's got the style and body type to pull that off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> If Cerrone fought like Condit did against Nick then yeah, he could beat Nate, he's got the style and body type to pull that off.


Yea if he changes who he is and what he is all about to point fight his way to a win he might be able to pull out a close decision like Condit.

In the pocket he was schooled by Nate. His defense was exposed. And we all saw how terrified he was to go to the ground with Nate. Ben's amazing sub D subs off his fights with Cerrone. A guy who was deathly terrified to go to the ground with Nate.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea if he changes who he is and what he is all about to point fight his way to a win he might be able to pull out a close decision like Condit.
> 
> In the pocket he was schooled by Nate. His defense was exposed. And we all saw how terrified he was to go to the ground with Nate. Ben's amazing sub D subs off his fights with Cerrone. A guy who was deathly terrified to go to the ground with Nate.


I'm aware of all that, that's why I said he *could* beat him in a rematch, not that he would.

As for the amazing sub defense, we'll see how amazing it really is, Ben gives guys chokes but if he does that to a Cesar Gracie black belt I think he'll finally pay, Nick, Nate, and even Jake are all monsters on the ground.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Nate doesn't throw up half ass'd subs.. if he locks it, its over.. even for Bendo.. cerrone would do much better in a rematch but it seems like diaz has his number


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No way cerone could pull a Condit he doesn't have that strong steep kick and he doesn't have the conditioning. Condit fought an extremely active fight and that takes some intense conditioning that very few fighters can lay claim to. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> No way cerone could pull a Condit he doesn't have that strong steep kick and he doesn't have the conditioning. Condit fought an extremely active fight and that takes some intense conditioning that very few fighters can lay claim to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


I wouldn't like to think he could pull it off... but I do think he can. He's been in 5 round, explosive fights before. But I do hope Cerrone doesn't, and continues to put on entertaining fights where he actually engages his opponents and isn't afraid to get hit. Tailor made for a Diaz.

Back on topic, I see Nate taking this fight and leaving it all out there, probably finishing Hendo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Condit is a more cerebral fighter than Cerrone even though they're from the same camp. The Cowboys does what he wants to do sometimes. I was very surprised how badly he got tooled against Nate. Credit to Nate though.

I went with Bendo through sheer control. If he comes with a tactical gameplan the way Guida executed (yes it is boring) then Bendo should take it. 

I will say this fight could be FOTN, but this entire card is EXPLOSIVE! 

Can't wait to see Shogun again!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

As athletic, explosive, strong that everyone says Bendo is...which is true...he has ZERO chance of finishing Nate. Ben Henderson is becoming a decision machine. His only way of winning this is on the judges scorecards.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As athletic, explosive, strong that everyone says Bendo is...which is true...he has ZERO chance of finishing Nate. Ben Henderson is becoming a decision machine. His only way of winning this is on the judges scorecards.


I agree, Diaz bros normally don't win a lot of decisions. I'd like to see Ben use a lot of leg kicks on Nate and then go for the take down (Nate Diaz has suspect take down defense). When/if he gets Diaz on his back he has to immediately get to side mount, he can't get himself in Nate's guard.

Ben has great conditioning and I see him pushing the pace in this fight. Ben's M.O. should be takedowns takedowns and takedowns. He has a really good guillotine submission defense and good rear naked choke defense.

For Nate Diaz to win this fight he needs to make sure he using his flurry punches a lot, keeping the distance and not getting take down.

My prediction: Ben Henderson by decision based on conditioning and take downs.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HadouKEN said:


> I agree, Diaz bros normally don't win a lot of decisions. I'd like to see Ben use a lot of leg kicks on Nate and then go for the take down (Nate Diaz has suspect take down defense). When/if he gets Diaz on his back he has to immediately get to side mount, he can't get himself in Nate's guard.
> 
> Ben has great conditioning and I see him pushing the pace in this fight. Ben's M.O. should be takedowns takedowns and takedowns. He has a really good guillotine submission defense and good rear naked choke defense.
> 
> ...


His conditioning will be tested too, the Diaz brothers are known for zapping guys' cardio with their style of boxing, if Nate can back him up then he could probably zap some of it out of him with body shots.

I don't think this is the same Nate that got controlled by Guida and Joe Daddy, if he was Jim Miller would have done the same thing to him they did. This is a five round fight and while people will point to Rory demolishing him I would suggest we look at the Stun-Gun fight where he came on strong against an exceptional grappler at a higher weight class. I expected Miller to use that same style but Nate dropped him and finished him off in brutal fashion, I'm hoping he does the same here because it'd be really nice to see Bendo take a beating.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i voted ben, but then realised i'd forgot how god nate's been looking of late, it's a real toss up fight, I'm hoping ror a back and forth entertaining battle with a finish, henderson head kick maybe? or nate by sub after softening up with strikes, I could see either happening with ease:thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So I still can't pick a winner, this fight is too up in the air for me. I can see ways both men can win. The big thing for me is that neither guy was built to lose to the other guy, something we often see going into fights.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I re-watched Edgar/Bendo 1 earlier today on FUEL and found out Bendo only has a 70 inch reach, Nate has a 76 inch reach and looked bigger than him yesterday I'm not so sure the Condit strategy will work now since Nick and Carlos were more similar in height/reach.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Bit of a rookie mistake from Nate. He missed weight - think they forgot you don't get the 1lb leeway in a title fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly confused by how Nate and that camp can miss that. And then seem confused. Odd stuff. But he will make it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah strange since both Nick and Gil have been in many title fights so you would have thought they would have atleast past that info onto Nate!


----------



## NealCombs (Dec 5, 2012)

Did Diaz make weight : sorry for my ignorance just super busy!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No Diaz missed weight by .6, so 155.6, and then seemed shocked when Dana told him he had to lose.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He made it eventually, though, according to mmajunkie so at least he's not Martinez:



> Diaz was given two hours to cut 0.6 pounds; he hit 155.2 on his second try, then made 155 on his third attempt.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/ufc-on-fox-5-live-and-official-weigh-in-results


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

why wasnt there a 1 lb tolerance?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Because it's a title fight. So pumped!! This is going to be insane.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Really tough fight to pick for me. 

Nate has looked very impressive since he has came back to 155 pounds. But I've never really thought Jim Miller was anything special, merely a plodder with a good ground game and Nate dispatched him like he should have. He outstruck Donald Cerrone when there was no threat of a TD. 

And Henderson is coming off 50 minutes with Frankie Edgar which is impossible to look good in and then you throw in the fact he lost 1 possibly both of these fights. 

I'll go with Henderson SD. But would prefer Nate to win.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> why wasnt there a 1 lb tolerance?


Title fights don't have that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Daaayam Nate is a big light weight.










I expect Henderson to out perform for as long as his cardio holds out. 

I'm not a huge fan of either guy. I'd like to see Nate win only if BJ will come back and take the belt away from him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nate Diaz is taking the belt. He's going to be too relentless, too dangerous on the ground, just too good for Benson Henderson. Benson shouldn't even have the belt anyway, Frankie won the re-match, but that's not the point. Benson's got the belt now, and Nate's ready to take it. War Nate Diaz, so excited for this card!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> why wasnt there a 1 lb tolerance?





K R Y said:


> Because it's a title fight. So pumped!! This is going to be insane.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Why is that anyway? The whole point of a 1 pound limit is because the scales may show different things, doesn't make any sense for not having the same on title fights.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, Braziian fists to the face make ppl mad, hum? What about Nate Diaz fists? Gosh, and the guy didn't even make weight, what could have detonated the evening for the UFC. So full of sh!it. A detestable character just like his brother. Clearly on the other side of the moon if compared to the face off between Denis Siver and Nam Phan or Shogun vs Gustaffson.

Well, this near miss certainly makes another dent to the "high professional level" of these guys and their camp. 

It will be a war anyway. No predictions, but you all know who I am rooting *less* for.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Begging for a Diaz win.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

So pumped for this...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't believe I'm rooting for a Diaz brother.....

Feels dirty but Ben needs his ass beat and Nate can do it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rooting for Diaz, but I can see Henderson pulling off a boring decision victory with his wrestling. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Goldie needs to stfu about the changing of the guard.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Dear Goldberg, stop talking about changing of the guard.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Randy's predictions are worse than mine.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Lmfao at Goldberg. "Bendo could be playing football on sundays with the big boys". Uhhhhh can he punt?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Missed the rest of the card but at least somebody I don't like is gonna lose, with my luck tonight it will be a draw though :dunno: . If we are lucky though we can finally have a decisive victory in a LW title fight, no rematches.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't care what anyone on this forum has to say on the matter...but I was surprised in the MMA Media at how much stock was put into the Edgar fights as far as how he will fare in the striking.


Benson is more off a rangy fighter that has poor hands and throws a lot of kicks, against a guy like Frankie who is even quicker and has good leap amateur boxing skills, it's a tough matchup. 

But Nate isn't that type of fighter, he's a plodding combination fighter with no real foot or hand speed. Not to mention he has nowhere near the defensive wrestling chops of Benson.


Hell, Nate struggles against the same type of fighter. Benson will muck it up on the feet with three thousand feints and an occasional leg or body kick and grab a clinch and get some takedowns while surviving some submissions.

The only way I can really see Nate winning this fight is if he sweeps and gets Benson's back and instead of just threatening and controlling and winning the round, he just stops him right there.

If he doesn't get the finish then, Benson will probably win.

I wouldn't bet against Ben.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

What's the name of the 2Pac track Diaz came out to?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah boyee, WAR Nate :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Missed the rest of the card but at least somebody I don't like is gonna lose, with my luck tonight it will be a draw though :dunno: . If we are lucky though we can finally have a decisive victory in a LW title fight, no rematches.


^^^^^^^^ My thoughts as well...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

All that said, I think it will be a decent fight with some moments.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ben's intro song makes me want to smash things.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rooting for Diaz. Not confident that Diaz will win though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ben's intro song makes me want to smash things.


Yeah it was a tight track


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good fight though. About time we get a fight with two young, prime fighters.

I'm sick of this young contender beats up an old relic tour.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Watch it end in a no-contest......

:troll:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lmao at Nick mugging Ben's corner.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

please nate


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Cannot believe I'm saying this and I'm sure box and Johnny are going to quote and save this...

But

War Diaz.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, shit! After the bell shenanigans!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diaz's takedown defense looks noticeably improved, but he still can't defend leg kicks for shit.

If Henderson thinks he is going to take Nate' gas tank away by using double underhooks against the cage, then he's even more out of his mind than I originally thought.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah this is exactly as I predicted what would happen.

I'm stunned so many astute MMA minds that I've tuned into for years couldn't see this.

Nate's way too slow and plodding to box up Benson, and is extremely susceptible to leg kicks.

Like I said earlier, Nate's only chance is in a scramble where he takes the back.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bendo 10-9.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Round one goes to Ben.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Roids


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I figured this might happen 

Still 3 rounds to go and anything can happen.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

He's pulling a 'spider' on him, punching his legs LOL ... way out classed so far.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Diaz has nothing for Henderson.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Benson's a class above.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the Diaz brothers, but if they knew how to avoid leg kicks, they'd really be something. You can't eat leg kicks from guys like Henderson.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nate is getting schooled.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

2-0 Ben so far. It's possible Ben gasses around 4th but even then it might be too late to win the fight for Diaz


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

This is in Washington is it not? Nate needs to take a big toke between rounds.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, Nate, enough with the 'put my chin out' taunt...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is exactly as I predicted but the only thing that's sort of surprised me is how much success Benson is having with hand combinations.

Also...Benson is so flexible it seems near impossible to leglock him. His legs just bend without any issue. It's like a contortionist.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Nate figures he is doing good with the legs and kinda baited Ben in with that last one. He tried to Werdum him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soakked said:


> 2-0 Ben so far. It's possible Ben gasses around 4th but even then it might be too late to win the fight for Diaz



Extremely unlikely. Benson has world class cardio.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Henderson might be slowing down. If so, Nate needs to turn it up. He won't take a decision.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man cracking 3 rounds so far.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Nate still has a better than average chance to sub him I think - Bendo needs to be cautious in those scrambles.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nate's leg is shot and Ben is beating him up.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nate had a much better round then but still lost. Needs to up the tempo and push bendo into a mistake to get a sub.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Extremely unlikely. Benson has world class cardio.


Yeah looks like you are right, he looked fresh after that last round. Ben is lighting it up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wonder what Nates excuse will be? Diaz's always one.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah it's amazing what an athlete Benson is.

Considering he carries his huge frame, huge legs with incredible flexibility, speed, and conditioning.

His only real flaw is his reactions and his timing but those factors are completely taken out of this fight by the way his gameplan is and what Diaz's skills are.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Wonder what Nates excuse will be? Diaz's always one.


Nate isn't Nick. He's pretty respectful and gives people their due.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gonna have to take it from him Nate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nate isn't Nick. He's pretty respectful and gives people their due.


I will somewhat agree, I actually don't think Nate is that big of a douchebag he simply never grew out of emulating his brother, unfortunately his is a douchebag.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nate isn't Nick. He's pretty respectful and gives people their due.


Yes he's very respectful seeing as how he's taunting him and talking smack in between rounds :confused03:

Are people watching the same fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nate's doing worse than even I expected, and considering I expected him to lose 4 rounds...that's pretty significant.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Azumo said:


> Yes he's very respectful seeing as how he's taunting him and talking smack in between rounds :confused03:
> 
> Are people watching the same fight?


It's a fight. He's always like that during the fight and even before it. It's not in his nature to be nice to someone before and while he is fighting them. 

After the fight is over Nate is generally respectful towards his opponents.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Azumo said:


> Yes he's very respectful seeing as how he's taunting him and talking smack in between rounds :confused03:
> 
> Are people watching the same fight?


That's always been a 'Diaz' strategy. They goad opponents. And it has proven successful in the past. 

Go watch/read some actual interviews from Nate Diaz and get back to me :thumbsup:

Edit - Raising Henderson's hand and giving him the thumbs up... yeah, what a dick.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

What a night, all of my favourites lost .


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't believe people thought Diaz would win.

Benson chewed him up.

With so much octagon time to use as a reference. I don't think I've ever been able to make such an accurate prediction of how exactly a fight was going to go.

Neither fighter is any different then the last time we've seen them...


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

At least Ben finally wins a title fight in the UFC that won't be controversial.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Not a mark on Benson, he's not breathing heavy, no sweat.

Later, Diaz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The only good thing about this is Ben Henderson's gonna be on Pettis' highlight reel twice.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Roids won


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm thinking Benson could still go another 3 rounds with brother Nick and still come out with an 80-72 decision.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

have to say impressed with bensons bjj defence.
thought diaz would sub him for sure if it got on the ground but he just tooled him everywhere for 25mins.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I can't believe people thought Diaz would win.
> 
> Benson chewed him up.
> 
> ...


My God, get off your high horse. Most people gave Henderson's wrestling and strength the nod, especially as we've seen Nate dummied by lesser wrestlers in the past. But anyone can win a fight on any given night and people root for their favourites. Your 'I can't believe people actually thought ______ would win' schtick is tired.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

5 rounds to none dominance, nuff respect to Ben.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The 30-19 from forum goers doesn't really mean much, but I think I'll send in a few emails to some certain MMA writers and rib em a bit about the Diaz pick.

Having short term memory when it comes to fighters is a trait of casual fans...not guys who do this thing for a living.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh man.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

For me this fight just makes me think how ******* awesome Frankie Edgar really is. To IMO have beaten Bendo when he's even smaller than Diaz is insane. Great fight from Bendo tonight though, Diaz's JJ game was totally shut down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Great showing by Bendo, no idea where it leaves Nate though. Where does he go from here? I doubt he can make FW, he was dominated so a title shot anywhere in the near future is inconceivable especially in such a stacked division. Tough road back for Nate.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope Nate Diaz come back soon... to the hole he crawled from. Where's the tough face now, boy?
Since is too late to get humble, get this beating instead.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> My God, get off your high horse. Most people gave Henderson's wrestling and strength the nod, especially as we've seen Nate dummied by lesser wrestlers in the past. But anyone can win a fight on any given night and people root for their favourites. Your 'I can't believe people actually thought ______ would win' schtick is tired.


I can't see who wouldn't see Benson winning in every area.

As I astutely pointed out before the fight, Diaz's ONLY chance was in a scramble.

And considering Benson's flexibility and history of sub defense, it was a long shot.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

50-43 ?? Who's judging tonight, 3 fights were rounds we're given 10-8.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What a showing from Henderson.
He's earned my respect, at least as far as a champion goes.

Kudos to Nate for not being a prick after the fight and giving Ben his respect. I'll be rooting for him from here on out, but he looked bad tonight. Henderson completely outclassed and dominated him in every aspect of the fight.

EDIT: **** off with your christ Bendo. He's not real.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Also.

Obligatory.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Christ ftw.

He better hug that belt while he can, because his chin is gonna meet Showtime's leg once more.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> For me this fight just makes me think how ******* awesome Frankie Edgar really is. To IMO have beaten Bendo when he's even smaller than Diaz is insane. Great fight from Bendo tonight though, Diaz's JJ game was totally shut down.


No it doesn't.

Edgar is a bad style matchup for Henderson.

His size is a benefit as he's so much quicker than the guys he's fighting and he's so technical with his wrestling that guys are forced into his leap amateur boxing game.


The reason he was so adamant about staying at 155 is because he knows that if he can take guy's power he actually benefit from it.

He might actually be worse at 145.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> 50-43 ?? Who's judging tonight, 3 fights were rounds we're given 10-8.


That actually makes me happy because it really needs to happen more often. There's 10 points to choose from, but judges limit themselves to 2 options 99% of the time. Ridic.

Also, piss off with that fairy tale crap, Bendo. You're great despite that fluff.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Henderson was just prepared for Nate at the highest level. Usually Bendo gets in at least two or three tricky submission positions in his fights, but he really didn't do that with Nate. Kept his distance with movement and leg kicks, then closed and smothered. Ultra disciplined fight from him, plus a core torso and arm strength that Nate just couldn't overcome.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I really didn't expect that one sided of an ass kicking. Wow, credit to Bendo!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bendo gets tolerable, then brings up christ....why does he have to ruin a perfectly good moment?

great defense by Bendo, solid, almost flawless.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

rallyman said:


> have to say impressed with bensons bjj defence.
> thought diaz would sub him for sure if it got on the ground but he just tooled him everywhere for 25mins.


There's a couple parts to it. Benson is damn strong and also has explosive power and speed along with surprising flexibility. If you're going to sub him, you need to lock it in hard & fast and rip the limb off the way Palhares or Frank Mir do it. If you give him time he's going to power out of it and pop free. Nate has good BJJ, no question about that, but it's just not the right style to work against Benson.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Incredible how ppl can worship a low life disrespectiful brawler and be intolerant for someone for bringing up his faith in Christ. In a second thought, no, not that incredible.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://instagram.com/p/TAEZDYq_rE/

That could have been dangerous.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Diaz brothers usually dismantle anyone who brawls or tries to outstrike em. They always lose to strong wrestlers who control them. Not a big fan of Bendo, but it is what it is.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> http://instagram.com/p/TAEZDYq_rE/
> 
> That could have been dangerous.


Damn. Crazy.

Guess it was just a walk in the park for him?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate Diaz wins the UFC LW Championship via Ben Henderson choking on a toothpick, lol.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> The Diaz brothers usually dismantle anyone who brawls or tries to outstrike em. They always lose to strong wrestlers who control them. Not a big fan of Bendo, but it is what it is.


+ They are also starting to lose to guys who kick them. You can't have a boxing stance in MMA, it's horrible for balance and will be targeted by any fighter with common sense.

Shit, Nate basically got taken down by a punch to the thigh.

How about the shit advice we heard the corners giving today. 
Basically, 'you got to try harder and punch him more'.

Nate should have tried to switch his stance at least.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah that's very dangerous, he could choke or get his mouth cut up.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ariel just tweeted that John Crouch ( Ben's coach ) gave Ben the toothpick right after the fight. Ben did not fight with the toothpick in his mouth.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah that's very dangerous, he could choke or get his mouth cut up.


Did we make a bent on Rory vs BJ or Bendo vs Diaz...on the zippy chat.

I'm a little buzzed...so memory is fuzzy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Did we make a bent on Rory vs BJ or Bendo vs Diaz...on the zippy chat.
> 
> I'm a little buzzed...so memory is fuzzy.


JDS/Cain.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah Nate got flat destroyed. Benson is a Beast, he took it to him every round and never let up. Gotta give him his due.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> be intolerant for someone for bringing up his faith in Christ.


we're talking shit on an internet forum. 

you all used to burn people at the stake and drown them in ponds on charges of 'suspicion of witchcraft', only to turn around two hundred years later when science proved the bible to be horseshit and say it was all just an allegory

too bad for the people put to death for their disbelief in something you then turned around and said was never meant to be taken literally in the first place...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> you all used to burn people at the stake and drown them in ponds on charges of 'suspicion of witchcraft'


"You all" ? Ok...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No reason for Diaz to go anywhere. Stay at LW and fine tune your game. MMA fans are fickle, and so they'll no doubt be calling Nate a bum come tomorrow morning. But realistically Nate can still run roughshod over the LW division and work on obvious holes in the process, such as dodging leg kicks, takedown defence, movement, etc. He's still young enough that he doesn't need to vacate the division. I don't think moving down would be the answer.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Only by the same casual fans who thought Nate would box up Benson because of how good he looked against a guy Benson already destroyed and how Benson was negated by a completely different style of fighter.

Nate will probably get a nice comeback fight against some lesser LW like Clay Guida, and the casuals will be like "BUT CLAY IS GUD WRESTLER, BENSON GUD WRESTLER, BENSON WIN, CLAY WIN!"

And I'll have to set the record straight and predict the fight exactly like it will go, just like I did this time.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

LizaG said:


> Bendo gets tolerable, then brings up christ....why does he have to ruin a perfectly good moment?
> 
> great defense by Bendo, solid, almost flawless.


He fights for Christ didn't you know? The same Christ that taught non violence and to turn the other cheek. It's for Christ that he beats people up!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> JDS/Cain.


Oh yah that's right. Pretty damn good fights tonight!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Thought it would be a tough fight but it was pretty one sided. Great performance by Benson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Never not a bad time to flip the bird.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did he actually give em the finger or was that photoshopped.

Damn, imagine if he wasn't flexible. That could have been the first verbal submission due to pulling a groin muscle doing the splits.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

No, it wasn't shopped, he actually did that. (unsurprisingly)

IMO, that kinda thing just makes him look like a douche. Esp. considering he was getting schooled the whole time. Sometimes I wonder if the Diaz's think the judges give them points for taunting haha


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was when they cut away from the fight a few times. (When Nate was doing that).


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The few times when they showed an empty arena was during that? :laugh: They sure fooled me then, never noticed a change.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> No, it wasn't shopped, he actually did that. (unsurprisingly)
> 
> IMO, that kinda thing just makes him look like a douche. Esp. considering he was getting schooled the whole time. Sometimes I wonder if the Diaz's think the judges give them points for taunting haha


That's precisely why he is a douche just like his brother and deserves the beating and the frustration.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like Bendo but that was a great performance.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Divine justice was delivered.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

does anyone have a gif of when Diaz dropped his hands, and talked shit to Benson, only to be dropped by a punch the second after? I almost fell out of my chair laughing at that.....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was disappointed in Nate's performance. 

That said, Bendo fought real well and deserved the spotlight. He did what he had to do and dominated. He did a good job of not going all the way into Nate's Guard while still hitting him with GnP.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

hellholming said:


> does anyone have a gif of when Diaz dropped his hands, and talked shit to Benson, only to be dropped by a punch the second after? I almost fell out of my chair laughing at that.....


That was freakin brilliant. That made the night that much better for me. I was enjoying the fights up until that point... but that just took it to another level.

The sad part is, Diaz is so ******* retarded he'll probably still do the same thing in his next fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That was freakin brilliant. That made the night that much better for me. I was enjoying the fights up until that point... but that just took it to another level.
> 
> The sad part is, Diaz is so ******* retarded he'll probably still do the same thing in his next fight.


can't find a gif but its in the highlights at the 1 minnuet 2 second mark on this website. 


http://fcfighter.com/post/ufc-on-fox-5-highlights-henderson-vs-diaz


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That was a hard fight to watch as a Diaz fan. Actually, the card as a whole was hard for me. Entertaining fights, but my favorites got tooled. Anyone think Phan could drop a weight class? He was so undersized against Siver. I give him credit though for being so tough and going the distance.

Even though I was hoping Diaz would win, I was very impressed with Henderson's performance. He seemed to dominate everywhere. I've been slowly turning into a fan of his. The guy is very well rounded and is just a beast. I can't wait to see him have a rematch against Pettis in the future.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not really a Diaz fan & I was expecting this to happen, still sad tho, mostly because Bendo is one of the most annoying ppl in the UFC.

Benson is a horrible matchup for Nate, kicks and wrestling, didn't look good for Diaz. It could have been overcome, The Diaz brothers can win bad matchups due to toughness & cardio, problem here was Benson has excellent cardio as well.

If the fight between Nick and GSP ever happens this is exactly what I think will happen. GSP would use his athleticism, strength, speed & wrestling to bully Nick, and when at distance just kick the crap out of him.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was thinking as well while watching this fight, this is a mini version of what will happen if Nick and GSP face off. Granted it wouldn't be as much of a one sided beating because Bendo seems to mix it up more than GSP does and Nick's the somewhat better fighter of the brothers (close though). The only thing that might be slightly different is that GSP goes into the guard more, so we'll see if Nick can catch him with something.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That was when they cut away from the fight a few times. (When Nate was doing that).


Weird, what feed was that? They didn't cut away from anything when I was watching - saw that realtime. (CTV Sportsnet, in Canada)

I agree with the others who said this is basically what Diaz-GSP will look like.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

new breed all the way isnt it

athletic skilled guys always beating less athletic skilled guys as you would expect

henderson, rory, jones - i guess gsp was ahead of his time

disappointing as a diaz fan but a new era and benson showed it. now it looks like he has some breathing space, especially if he fights and beats pettis


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> can't find a gif but its in the highlights at the 1 minnuet 2 second mark on this website.
> 
> 
> http://fcfighter.com/post/ufc-on-fox-5-highlights-henderson-vs-diaz


This cut the beginning off, but still fun to watch.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Incredible how Benson outclassed Diaz in every area and still had to get all that hair out of the way all the time. Can you imagine the benefit in his timing and awareness without all that hair in the way to worry about?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This cut the beginning off, but still fun to watch.


The way Bendo set this up was brilliant. I have never seen anyone punch another dudes legs outside of the clinch. You can even see that Nate strikes down to where Bendo would have been if he went after the thigh/knee again.

I think the real lesson we learned here is when you depend on your front leg for so much of your striking you need to learn to check kicks. Bendo must have chopped his leg out from under him a dozen times throughout the fight.

Nate deserves credit for never stopping though. The doc even gave him the option when his eye was swelling bad but he went out and tried to win even at the end. I thought the fight would be a lot closer than that, but styles makes fights and Bendo has the right style to counter Diaz perfectly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Weird, what feed was that? They didn't cut away from anything when I was watching - saw that realtime. (CTV Sportsnet, in Canada)
> 
> I agree with the others who said this is basically what Diaz-GSP will look like.


It didnt cut away on the UK ESPN either. however, ESPN did cut the 4th and 5th round off. *RAGE*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Killz said:


> It didnt cut away on the UK ESPN either. however, ESPN did cut the 4th and 5th round off. *RAGE*


How on earth can they justify that? Was there a big cricket match??


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man would I be pissed if they cut out in the middle of a fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I am not a Diaz brother fan, but I don't mind Nate so much. I really thought he would give Benson a good fight. I did not expect for Benson to make it look like Nate didn't belong in the same cage with him. That was impressive.

As someone else mentioned he really should cut that hair. Long hair in general doesn't bother me, but I don't see how fighters can stand it. For some reason it gets on my nerves watching a fighter with long hair. I almost couldn't watch the Guida Benson fight because of all the hair flying around.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Amazing technology*

Nate Diaz records and stream to the net the dream he had the night before fighting Ben Henderson... Worth to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95qvMQU0etw

:thumb02:


----------

